# 3G iPhone/O2 alternatives



## z103 (24 Sep 2008)

I was going to get an iPhone from O2. However, after this;
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=92756
I'll be moving away from O2.

I can either get an unlocked iPhone from Orange France for €500, and it still might be country locked.
or
I can get a jailbroken iPhone from ebay, which may be dodgy.
or 
A different phone that's like the iPhone.

Does anyone have any other suggestions? or know of any other phones that are like the iPhone?


----------



## rmelly (24 Sep 2008)

leghorn said:


> I was going to get an iPhone from O2. However, after this;
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=92756
> I'll be moving away from O2.
> 
> ...


 
What features drew you to the iPhone in the first place?


----------



## z103 (24 Sep 2008)

It was actually the iTouch that I was using.
I loved the internet browsing and Wifi facility.

I was thinking it would be great to have that as well as a phone and maybe GPS in one device.

(Maybe I should just get an iTouch and save myself €€€s)


----------



## shammy feen (26 Sep 2008)

Nokia N96 is coming out this week...looks the business.


----------



## Satanta (29 Sep 2008)

leghorn said:


> It was actually the iTouch that I was using.
> I loved the internet browsing and Wifi facility.
> 
> I was thinking it would be great to have that as well as a phone and maybe GPS in one device.


It really does depend on what you intend on using it for and what your priorities are... but it might be worth having a look at the Nokia E51 or Samsung Tocco. 

The E51 is more of a 'business' phone, but the WiFi makes it a winner for a lot of 'non business' users. 
[I've only recently picked one up, but so far very impressed with it. Fairly painless to set up all the web/mail functions and super handy.]

The Tocco is a touch phone (similiar to the iPhone), with the focus far more on the entertainment (camera, music, etc.). If it's the look/feel your going for (rather than the functionality of the WiFi) it might suit your needs.


----------



## shammy feen (2 Oct 2008)

N85 and N79 look the business as well and are less expensive than the N96.


----------



## Andyeire (5 Oct 2008)

leghorn said:


> I was going to get an iPhone from O2. However, after this;
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=92756
> I'll be moving away from O2.



You can get one in Italy they are neither locked to a network or country.

They are 499 from Vodafone


----------



## bond-007 (5 Oct 2008)

Cheap flight to Italy and your sorted.


----------



## onaroll (7 Oct 2008)

I'd recommend the Samsung Omnia SGH-i900, friend had one and says its way better than iPhone, look it up on utube to compare to the iPhone if you like, O2 are ripping people off i think


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Oct 2008)

leghorn said:


> It was actually the iTouch that I was using.
> I loved the internet browsing and Wifi facility.
> 
> I was thinking it would be great to have that as well as a phone and maybe GPS in one device.
> ...


 
The iphone probably has the best browser and user interface for browsing the web. But its one of the worst phones, and GPS isn't accurate. So I guess you have decide whats your priority and what you can compromise on. The iPhone on O2 has a decent data package (for Ireland). So thats also a factor. A Blackberry + Blackberry tarriff might be an alternative.


----------



## rmelly (7 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> The iphone probably has the best browser and user interface for browsing the web. But its one of the worst phones, and GPS isn't accurate. So I guess you have decide whats your priority and what you can compromise on. The iPhone on O2 has a decent data package (for Ireland). So thats also a factor. A Blackberry + Blackberry tarriff might be an alternative.


 
It's 3G rather than HSDPA though right? They were quoting it as being 3 times faster for downloading than the original iPhone - wich is pretty poor. The O2 data package is poor versus the UK, or any other market.

Plus last I heard O2 have minimal stock for Ireland anyway.


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Oct 2008)

Maybe this is why?


At the end of the day you're in Ireland. What you can get in other countries isn't any use to you.


----------



## rmelly (7 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Maybe this is why?
> 
> 
> At the end of the day you're in Ireland. What you can get in other countries isn't any use to you.


 
No, but it is a reason to go looking for an unlocked one, or an alternative device. You can't even get one directly in Ireland, so the O2 price & tariff is academic.

Anyone know how long the iPhone exclusivity deal between Apple and O2 lasts?


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> No, but it is a reason to go looking for an unlocked one, or an alternative device. You can't even get one directly in Ireland, so the O2 price & tariff is academic.
> 
> Anyone know how long the iPhone exclusivity deal between Apple and O2 lasts?


 
Ok, I don't keep up to date with thes. But say once you've bought a different device, unlocked iPhone, what data tariffs are better than the O2 ones


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Ok, I don't keep up to date with thes. But say once you've bought a different device, unlocked iPhone, what data tariffs are better than the O2 ones


 
All 3 of the O2 iPhone tariffs (€45, €65, €100) include 1GB of data in the price.

3 Mobile offer a 1GB 'Add-On' for €9.99, or a 10 Gb one for €19.99 (aimed at using phone as modem, but should also support standard phone surfing).

I haven't done a full like for like comparison, but certainly the iPhone tariff doesn't allow carry over of unused minutes & texts, or carry over from the initial upgrade.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

Well for take one example 

With O2 its €45 for 175 mins (any number) 100 texts and 1GB. 

With 3 its 29 + 9.99 so €40 for 150 mins any number), 1GB and no texts. 

I assume theres no roll of minutes and no text because its not obvious from the 3 website. Maybe you could clarify. 
I'm not saying 02 is cheaper just that its not bad compared to what else is in the Irish market. Not sure if theres VAT on those prices either.


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Well for take one example
> 
> With O2 its €45 for 175 mins (any number) 100 texts and 1GB.
> 
> ...


 
I only used 3 as an example - I'm not a customer, so as I say I don't know the full ins and outs.

As you say, the prices aren't that different but others offer more flexibility. Cheapest iPhone tariff is €45 regardless of whether I want 10 mins call time or 50. Cheapest with 3 operator (as an example) would be €30 - €20 for calls/texts & €10 for data. Yes, less calls/texts - but is that a problem? Not for me.

Personally I want the flexibility - I have a Blackberry and my employer allows a certain level of 'credit', and my personal phone is on the cheapest pay monthly as a result. If I got an iPhone I wouldn't get value for money paying €45 per month - it would be more than my current mobile & broadband combined. Plus my current tariff allows carry over etc.

But that shouldn't preclude me from getting an iPhone, so an unlocked one on my existing tariff is the solution - or wait till the exclusivity deal ends.


----------



## z103 (8 Oct 2008)

Blackberry storm
[broken link removed]

Looks promising. I bet it'll be ultra expensive as well.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

My point is theres isn't a vast gulf between these plans and are actually cheaper than plans in direct competition with them in Ireland. If you want a very different plan, which is just primary for internet use, with practically no calls and text, then thats a different comparision. You could go to a €20 O2 plan and add data to that. 

But I guess O2 figure that someone who wants to blow a few hundred on a iPhone, isn't going to be someone who is worried about spending €20 a month on a phone bill. Or those that were in that profile were so few it wasn't worth pitching a specific plan for. So the plans were pitched accordingly. 

A portable WiFi HSDPA router, and an iTouch would be neat.


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> My point is theres isn't a vast gulf between these plans and are actually cheaper than plans in direct competition with them in Ireland. If you want a very different plan, which is just primary for internet use, with practically no calls and text, then thats a different comparision. You could go to a €20 O2 plan and add data to that.


 
But if you want an O2 iPhone you have to go for the iPhone tariffs, so there is little flexibility. Plus I believe it's a minimum 18 month contract.



> But I guess O2 figure that someone who wants to blow a few hundred on a iPhone, isn't going to be someone who is worried about spending €20 a month on a phone bill.


 
I wouldn't entirely agree on that - many other phones are a couple of hundred euros (my last one I paid €150 I think). Over the 18 month iPhone contract you will pay a minimum of €810 in tariffs, not €20 a month.

I have any number of gadgets - this is just another that happens to also be a phone. I want the phone but not the €810 that goes with it. (And no, the iPod Touch is not an acceptable compromise for me).



> Or those that were in that profile were so few it wasn't worth pitching a specific plan for. So the plans were pitched accordingly.


 
Fair enough, but in that case there should be some compromise on unlocking for these people.

In reality the iPhone is just another phone - it should use standard tariffs, it shouldn't be seen as an opportunity to extract extra revenue from the customer beyond the standard tariffs.


----------



## bond-007 (8 Oct 2008)

If you source the iphone elsewhere you don't have to take the iphone tariff.


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

bond-007 said:


> If you source the iphone elsewhere you don't have to take the iphone tariff.


 
I know - that's the whole point of the discussion. As per my comment:



> No, but it is a reason to go looking for an unlocked one, or an alternative device.


 
I believe that the total cost of the iPhone with O2 iPhone tariffs and the 18 month contract is unreasonable.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> But if you want an O2 iPhone you have to go for the iPhone tariffs, so there is little flexibility. Plus I believe it's a minimum 18 month contract..


 
You were talking about the cost of 02's data being a poor deal on those tariffs. So you can use "unlocked one, or an alternative device" if thats what you want to do. 



rmelly said:


> I wouldn't entirely agree on that - many other phones are a couple of hundred euros (my last one I paid €150 I think). Over the 18 month iPhone contract you will pay a minimum of €810 in tariffs, not €20 a month.


 
150 might be a lot or not depending on the tariff you got it with. Besides if you are making hardly any calls, or text I can't see the logic in spending a lot of money on a device that you hardly use. But you can spend your money as you wish! As a gadget lover thats the price you pay. 



rmelly said:


> I have any number of gadgets - this is just another that happens to also be a phone. I want the phone but not the €810 that goes with it. (And no, the iPod Touch is not an acceptable compromise for me).


 
Well I though wanted the data package, not that you just want the phone for gadet sake. In that case, if you are not making much use of the phone part, you are going the balance in a more expensive unlocked phone. Thats the way it works with out mobiles too. Prepay is more expensive for phone than bill pay. Cost of calls balances the cost of the device.



rmelly said:


> Fair enough, but in that case there should be some compromise on unlocking for these people.


 
Has to be financially worthwhile for 02. They can't survive on goodwill alone.



rmelly said:


> In reality the iPhone is just another phone - it should use standard tariffs, it shouldn't be seen as an opportunity to extract extra revenue from the customer beyond the standard tariffs.


 
Well its not just a phone. The phone part nots that grate. Its really just the current most fashionable gadet. So why not make money on it. Thats what business do. Try to make a profit, as much as they can.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

Lets face it you're not chasing value for money if you want an iPhone.


----------



## bond-007 (8 Oct 2008)

It is completely unreasonable.

Can o2 take any action if they discover you have sourced an iphone off network?


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> ...I believe that the total cost of the iPhone with O2 iPhone tariffs and the 18 month contract is unreasonable.


 
Apple and O2 are just out to make a fast buck. Why unreasonable? Its a luxury item, they can charge what they want. From a business point of view it makes sense. Apple have always been good at engineering bigger profit margains than other similar companies.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

bond-007 said:


> It is completely unreasonable.
> 
> Can o2 take any action if they discover you have sourced an iphone off network?


 
They could, but would they?


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> You were talking about the cost of 02's data being a poor deal on those tariffs. So you can use "unlocked one, or an alternative device" if thats what you want to do.


I might, but I want to dispel the myth that the O2 iPhone tariffs are reasonable. They aren't.


> Well I though wanted the data package, not that you just want the phone for gadet sake.


I want the gadget but would plan to use it...and as I have shown, the data cost for the O2 iPhone tariff is not very competitive.



> Has to be financially worthwhile for 02. They can't survive on goodwill alone.


If I was to pay full whack for the device with a 'legitimate' O2 non iPhone tariff iPhone, then how is it not financially worthwhile? They would still get standard tariff every month. Neither party to the deal should have to be a charity...
As for goodwill, they don't have much of that after the upgrade debacle.


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Lets face it you're not chasing value for money if you want an iPhone.


 
Why not - because O2 say so? I see the device as being value for money, just not the tariff structure they are enforcing including the minimum 18 months.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> I might, but I want to dispel the myth that the O2 iPhone tariffs are reasonable. They aren't.
> 
> I want the gadget but would plan to use it...and as I have shown, the data cost for the O2 iPhone tariff is not very competitive..


 
Reasonable is not the same as competitive.

You're not comparing like with like. One with less talk and text. 



rmelly said:


> If I was to pay full whack for the device with a 'legitimate' O2 non iPhone tariff iPhone, then how is it not financially worthwhile? They would still get standard tariff every month. Neither party to the deal should have to be a charity...


 
You wouldn't want that. Its more expensive (on O2) to get the same data + standard tariff than the iPhone tariffs. The trade off of getting better data in the iPhone is that you lose things like roll over minutes, text and shorter contracts, 30 day and 12 month.  I'd say most people with low calls and text use, buy inexpensive phones aswell. 

O2 make their money on calls and texts. If you buy a €20 phone and spend hardly anything on calls or texts, they don't make money on you, so hence they won't give you an upgrade. I'd say they make hardly any money on the iPhone, so they are not interested in selling them to people who don't make calls etc. 



rmelly said:


> As for goodwill, they don't have much of that after the upgrade debacle.


 
True. Its probably going to cost them more than they save.


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

After all that I should probably admit I'm currently on vodafone...


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

I'm on 02, but because 90% of who I call is on it, so its just cheaper, and free webtext to UK. I was thinking of an iPhone, but lost the upgrade, and they didn't have stock when I did have an upgrade. But I'm trying to cut cost now, So they ain't getting much from me.


----------



## rmelly (12 Oct 2008)

What impact does that have on warranty?


----------



## shammy feen (14 Nov 2008)

Another option is the HTC Touch HD....getting rave reviews.
But you will have to source abroad or on expansys.ie


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Nov 2008)

HTC Touch HD is €664.99 (+ del?). So its good bit more expensive. 

Have to say I'm still tempted by the iPhone because the touch sensitive screen works much better for me than other phones I've tried. The predictive text works well and I'd like access to the web where ever you are, and its an ok data bundle for Ireland. The 18 month contract puts me off as does no carry over minutes, and I'd like a better camera tbh.


----------



## shammy feen (22 Dec 2008)

I ended up buying a Samsung Innov8 there recently...very happy with phone...fantastic camera.


----------

